# Canon 5D Mark IV vs Sony A7R II (Video)



## John2016 (Oct 14, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bSpXJadCfcQ
:-\


----------



## Mikehit (Oct 14, 2016)

I shoot very little video but looking at the camera as a system and not a list of specifications, in that review the Canon held its own quite well overall, I thought. 

People berate Canon for not giving the high-spec video etc but you could (should?) equally berate Sony for having an interface that seems to get in the way of taking pictures (even the guy on the left said he uses something else for 
video). The best video camera in the world is no good if its is a pig to use. 
The more I see of 'real world' reviews, the more it seems to me that Canon made a heap of reasonable compromises for their target market.


----------



## eli452 (Oct 14, 2016)

I do not understand these mine/latest model Canon camera Vs. Sony/Nikon/whatever brand latest model threads.
I (as an amature) do not replace my model every time Canon comes out with a new one, and crossing to another brand is way too expensive for me (Camera, grip, spare battery, L plate for update in model AND 600EX-RT*2, 
ST-E3-RT, 7 lenses (5 of which are L plus Zeiss ZE mount) for brand switch).
All major players are good, and at one time or another will come out with a better camera than Canon's current equal price/capabilities one. Simply wait it out for the next Canon upgrade or move up the ladder to a better model .


----------



## Jopa (Oct 28, 2016)

Quite pointless video from Bubbles https://www.google.com/search?q=bubbles+trailer+park+boys&safe=off&source=lnms&tbm=isch and his friend. DPAF alone worth everything. It's not cool if you aren't blaming Canon on youtube these days.


----------



## 3kramd5 (Oct 28, 2016)

eli452 said:


> I do not understand these mine/latest model Canon camera Vs. Sony/Nikon/whatever brand latest model threads.



It would be more interesting were it like "will it blend." Smash them together and see which one lasts longer


----------



## Jopa (Oct 29, 2016)

3kramd5 said:


> eli452 said:
> 
> 
> > I do not understand these mine/latest model Canon camera Vs. Sony/Nikon/whatever brand latest model threads.
> ...



What a great idea! I would love to see a 1dx2 vs d5 blending challenge


----------



## Mikehit (Oct 29, 2016)

Jopa said:


> 3kramd5 said:
> 
> 
> > eli452 said:
> ...



No-o-o-o-o!
Physics tells us that if a particle and anti-particle ever come into contact there is instant annihilation and with two object that size the power released could destroy the world! The only thing left floating in space will be dozens of Sony A7RIIs that were shielded by the layers of adoration and the sense that no-one really knew why they had been created.


----------



## Jopa (Oct 30, 2016)

Mikehit said:


> Jopa said:
> 
> 
> > 3kramd5 said:
> ...



;D LOL^2!


----------

